# worth it?



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

is it worth it to pruchase a BNIB 50 gallon tank (36x16x20) for $85.00? just the tank nothing else...

thanks for your opinion


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

That's about what you'd pay for one at a store. You'd probably be saving a few bucks and the taxes.


----------

